# RAAF Beaufighter Photos



## Heinz (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey guys just some shots I got today.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Nov 14, 2009)

and some more.

Sorry the quality isnt great the museum is quite dark and crampt and I was using a point and shoot little Kodak today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 14, 2009)

Dam thats a sweet looking bird!
Great shots 8)

They have the 20mm's in there mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Nov 14, 2009)

and some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Nov 14, 2009)

Cheers fellas. Note sure Daniel I'm guessing so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Nov 14, 2009)

and some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Heinz (Nov 14, 2009)

last few.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 14, 2009)

Very cool mate , great to see the dio's there too 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice job Alex.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 16, 2009)

Point-n-shoots can be frustrating sometimes, but you scored some great shots!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Nov 16, 2009)

Great photos Alex - these are VERY useful! Cheers

Peter


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2009)

great pics, thx!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2009)

No worries V2 glad you like them!


----------



## cactus42 (Nov 21, 2009)

Good shots. Fellow posters...please take note. All on this forum are not as educated as you might hope. Give us some context: Where were these taken/ What aircraft (I know it's a Beau, but more data would be nice) / what setting / who are you / what do you know about this machine / any comments...any observations? / mechanical, structural, markings...etc, / help us out.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 22, 2009)

I observed it is an aeroplane which shocked me at first I have to be honest. Its a forum mate no one here is claiming to be fully qualified historians but I have no doubt some on here have more than enough knowledge to be. 

Theres some info on the beau and the museum here. 
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/raaf-beaufighter-photos-21711-2.html

Also whom I am is of no interest to anyone so lets keep to the aircraft.


----------



## cactus42 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks Heinz, you're too modest...thanks again for posting the pics. Museum setting I gather. I've always liked the Beaufighter after reading a great tale called 'Night Fighter' by J.R.D. "Bob" Braham. Ironically, those recountings of war contain great stories but little to no information on the craft themselves, other than a tidbit here or there...but they plant within the reader the fascination for the aeroplane(s), so seeing one up close is a rare treat, even if it's through secondhand photos. I'm always looking to learn from those who may know a little more than what's in front of my eyes. This forum may contain a few...maybe?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 22, 2009)

Great shots Heinz!! The more I see of these aircraft the more I like them.


----------

